# dozer blade



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Does anyone know the part # for a dozer/snow blade for a gt5000 it is listed under the hood of the tractor and I won't be out to the "farm" for a couple od days. Sears has a dozer blade on sale for $30.00 off reg price. I am wondering if this is the right one for my GT5000. the one on sale is PN#24412. It is on the sears website and if you read the add it states it will fit 1985-2000 tractors This a misprint?

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=LAWN&pid=07124412000


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

_Craftsman 16 in. High Garden Tractor Snow and Dozer Blade

Blade angles center, left or right, is 16 in. high, and lifts with lever from driver seat. 

Sears item #07124412000
Mfr. model #24412 _

This is right from their site. Their showing the 14" on sale.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

_Snow Blades & Throwers 


See all Snow Blades & Throwers Craftsman 14 in. High Lawn Tractor Snow Blade
$169.99
Reg. $199.99
Save $30.00
Sale ends 10/25/03 _

This is the add I saw.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Randy G: Check out where it says full product description. This is where it says "Fits 1985 to 2000 tractors". I am thinking that this is a misprint. Heck, the photo they show is a lawn tractor and is the same photo for the lawn tractor snow blade. I am very serious about buying a dozer blade and the sale ends tomorow.
I have about a 90 ft gravel drive and have wheel weights and duro lug tires. 
Is there anyone out there that has a machine like mine that plows a gravel drive? I am in southwest Ohio and a big snow for us is 6 inches. I am thinking that a dozer blade could also be used in the summer to push around rocks or dirt. Any advise? I don't want to get stuck with a tool that is not up to the task.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

PS: the dozer blade is on sale for $269.99 try the link on my first post

Thanx, ed


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey Ed
Don't guess, just go to Sears and give them them info. Heck, they might cut ya a deal. At least they can cross check the part #s to be sure it's the right one. You'd want the 16" for your 5000. I've been using mine since 1984 on a 90' drive and 45x45 parking area. As far as dirt goes, it has to be loosened up 1st for the dozer to shove it.
Later,
Chiz


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Ed,

Buy the blade. I had a similar blade on a Case 446....tough as nails. Used it for snow, dozing, grading, spreading gravel...the only thing holding it back was the power of the tractor. I now have a larger tractor with a bucket that I use for those duties, and I still miss that front mounted blade sometimes.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I bought the dozer blade today. I won't get it on the tractor for a week or two. I see from the manual that it is made by Agri-Fab. It looks to be heavy-duty. It also looks like a bear to put together. :argh: I'll let you all know how it goes....... Andy: I like the way this forum is coming together. Keep up the good work!arty:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000_
> *I bought the dozer blade today.*


Great!:hooray: Now you need to get us some pics of it on the tractor.:riding:


----------

